# Small CPU case. Mini...micro...ATX...HELP!



## ollycal (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi. I have a conventional computer: Quad Core 2.33GHz / 1 GB RAM Graphic Card (add'l) / 4 GB RAM / 500 GB HD / DVD Writer. And now I wanna place it all in a Small Form Factor CPU case. I've gone to the usual culprits (Flipkart, Amazon, ebay) and found a few but end up doubting if the motherboard and Graphic card will fit. Essentially I need contact of a person who can make it happen....i think. Or any other suggestion? Excluding "Go in for a new setup" I'm perfectly ok with the current set up and the comps ideal for home use. Am in Mumbai and was planning on doing the rounds of Lamington Road to get a contact from a shop there. Would that help?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jul 20, 2015)

what motherboard do u have ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Quad Core 2.33GHz / 1 GB RAM Graphic Card etc does not signify anything. post the exact model numbers.


----------

